# Recommended flow rates ADA vs other filters



## callmephathead (9 Jan 2014)

So, had a look at an ADA filter for my small (45x45x30) tank, the recommended ADA filter seems to have a flow rate of 6 Ltr/min...but I was always told to go for a filter that should turn the aquarium volume at least 10 times/hour, or for a 60 Ltr tank, at list 10 Ltr/min...

I understand when Eheim rates a filter for up to 250 Litres with a flow rate of only 10 to 12 Ltr/min since they don't specialise in planted tanks...But  I do not understand how ADA can do it...planted is their core business...

OR DID I MISS SOMETHING? Is an ADA filter so much better in any way that it does not need as high a flow rate? And if that's the case, how is it different? What makes it so good?

Thanks


----------



## Henry (9 Jan 2014)

Mere speculation, but I have a feeling marketing has a great deal to do with it.


----------



## greenink (9 Jan 2014)

ADA don't subscribe to the high flow idea. They do low flow, minimal stocking, lean dosing, unbelievably regular maintenance, big algae crew of amano shrimp. 

Only reason to not go eheim is aesthetics. This ada set up at charterhouse does look nice though...

James Findley ADA Nature Aquarium Demo at Charterhouse Aquatics | The Green Machine


----------



## Yo-han (9 Jan 2014)

Another big difference is that ADA filters keep there flow rate even when the filter gets dirty. The pump just starts working harder, so they keep that steady 6L/min. Were an Eheim pumps slower every day and when you clean it, you are happy to have 6L/min left.

And the way ADA sets up their flow is also very important. They don't use high flow speed, but try to move all the water so there is a constant movement.

Using an Emeim you need 10x, because after stuffing it with media and the media getting clogged, you remain with max 5x. Using ADA 5x is enough, because it remains at 5x


----------



## TOO (9 Jan 2014)

Yo-han said:


> Another big difference is that ADA filters keep there flow rate even when the filter gets dirty.


 
I wonder what the technique behind this is? It would require that the motor is somehow able to adjust its output based on the level of dirt in the filter.

Thomas


----------



## Yo-han (9 Jan 2014)

TOO said:


> I wonder what the technique behind this is? It would require that the motor is somehow able to adjust its output based on the level of dirt in the filter.
> 
> Thomas


 
It is, it uses an Iwaki pump, which keeps a steady rpm by adjusting its power as I understood.


----------



## callmephathead (9 Jan 2014)

Thanks for all the replies 

Now another question:
What's best then? ADA at low flow rate and all that comes with it in terms of maintenance? Or Eheim with a more widely (I think) tried and tested way to do planted?

Thanks again.


----------



## greenink (9 Jan 2014)

TOO said:


> I wonder what the technique behind this is? It would require that the motor is somehow able to adjust its output based on the level of dirt in the filter.
> 
> Thomas



The eheim I have does that too. Just measures output flow and keeps constant. Warns you when it drops below.


----------



## three-fingers (9 Jan 2014)

Yo-han said:


> It is, it uses an Iwaki pump, which keeps a steady rpm by adjusting its power as I understood.


If this is true, +1 respect to ADA, and the ES-150 moves up a few places on my "eventually buy" list.

Trying to look for more info on this now though...as I haven't heard of this sort of pump design before? Unlike certain Ehiems, the ADA filters don't have microprocessors, so I cant quite figure out how this would be achieved.

I wonder if the cheaper knock-off Super Jets would use similar pumps too...

Googling to do.


----------



## Yo-han (9 Jan 2014)

I believe I found the info on the iwaki site.


----------



## Alastair (9 Jan 2014)

Yo-han said:


> Another big difference is that ADA filters keep there flow rate even when the filter gets dirty. The pump just starts working harder, so they keep that steady 6L/min. Were an Eheim pumps slower every day and when you clean it, you are happy to have 6L/min left.
> 
> And the way ADA sets up their flow is also very important. They don't use high flow speed, but try to move all the water so there is a constant movement.
> 
> Using an Emeim you need 10x, because after stuffing it with media and the media getting clogged, you remain with max 5x. Using ADA 5x is enough, because it remains at 5x




Where did you get that they maintain 6l per minute even when dirty?? As on ada site it says " Flow rate and maximum pump head shown in data are under a no-load condition." Which to me means that you dont get this once full of media and running.... 
I know they have a very strong pump but unlike the fx6 which increases motor speed when the filter becomes gunked and the eheim pro3e the ada filter is just a strong magnetic pump ontop of a stainless can


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Jan 2014)

A bit like a classic ehiem with a stainless steel can...


----------



## three-fingers (10 Jan 2014)

Yo-han said:


> I believe I found the info on the iwaki site.


Hmmm, tbh I'm really struggling to find anything about this feature on ADA's site, Iwaki's site or elsewhere, so I suspect they probably don't have the ability to maintain the same rpm by adjusting power. Probably just as well, as the its simplicity that I like about the Super Jets, along with the aesthetics of course.

Still on my list, but many other expensive gadgets to buy first, or that's the plan anyway haha .


----------



## Yo-han (11 Jan 2014)

Powered by a highest quality Iwaki magnet drive pump, stable water flow is ensured even as the canister builds up debris over time and in-between filter cleaning.

Super Jet Filter ES-2400 (for 180cm tank) with glass pipe set [105-1012] - $1,379.99 : Aqua Forest Aquarium, ADA USA, Aqua Design Amano

Might be commercial talk as well


----------



## DTL (12 Jan 2014)

I think you'll find ADA is using Iwaki pressure rated pumps which maintain flow against high resistance. Bit of info here below the table.  IWMD-30RLT Premium Aquatics - IWMD-30RLT Aquarium Supplies


----------

